# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Writing poetry in lucid dreams

## Orione

I'm new here and haven't yet gained control in dreams, but I have had accidental lucid dreams all my life.
One particularly funny experience was when I wrote a poem in a dream and thought it was the most brilliant poem ever. But I realised I was of course going to forget it upon waking up. So throughout the dream I kept repeating the poem to myself over and over, so much so that I could write it down verbatim upon waking. Years later I still remember it, because I had to laugh so much upon waking. It's not exactly a masterpiece LOL

Here it is, my ...ahem...brilliant poem:

Grandmothers are wise 
And they will love until they drop
They have the wisdom, love and fragility
Of a simple paper cup

I do like the sound of that last line though. It's wonderful to pronounce.
Plus I was amazed it actually sort of rhymes. Also, it's in English whereas my native language is Dutch.

I'd love to try and write more poetry in my dreams, because apparently the subject matter and the strange association of grandmothers and paper cups were not stopping me from thinking it brilliant. Which is wonderful  :smiley:  No censorship!

Has anyone else written poetry in their dreams?

----------


## Barbizzle

Thats quite a nice poem.  I have not writeen poetry in music, but i have written music.  Give us moreeee, I like it  :smiley:

----------


## Orione

Hehe thanks  :smiley:  My subconscious is flattered  :smiley:  I hope to get to deliberately write poetry in dreams some day! It's certainly one of my goals.

How do you mean that you wrote music? A music score or a song? 

Did you produce it in real life too?

----------


## OpheliaBlue

hey welcome to DV Orione

I've composed some great music in my dreams, but I usually forget it upon waking  :tongue2:

----------


## Revero

The other night during a (non-lucid) dream, as I was boarding a bus, I spurted out a very poetic couplet, and thought it was odd that I could come up with something so creative on the spot. But then I forgot what it was.  :Pissed:

----------


## goldenarrows

that was an awesome poem.
i know ive written poetry before or just formed really profound, eloquent sentences, but i forget it if i dont write it down the moment i wake up. 

i tried writing down my phone number for someone in a dream recently and everytime i tried the numbers came out wrong so i wrote it over and over again paying closer attention and i finally got it right.

----------


## Gus

i know a guy who writes out entire programs of script in about any programmind language out there in his lucid dreams (yes he is insanely good at lucid dreaming)

ive also heard of atheletes or musicians practicing very intently in their dreams which helps connect the neurons in your brain much better, just practice whatever you can.

----------


## Orione

> i know a guy who writes out entire programs of script in about any programmind language out there in his lucid dreams (yes he is insanely good at lucid dreaming) [/b]



Wow to be able to do that! Does he test the code in his dream as well?

I once wrote a scientific theory (I'm not a scientist though haha) about traveling between magnets while hardly losing energy, and then I tested it out too and all the while I was thinking how brilliant (I consider myself very brilliant in dreams! LOL) I have to remember this when I wake up! It will change how people can travel! 
Yet of course upon waking, I remembered I couldn't do science and thus had no frame of reference by which to remember the formulas, plus quite likely the rules for gravity and such were very different in my dream, so hmm...that was a bit of a downer after feeling all brilliant hahaha

I'd be very interested if anyone here has got a song composed or a theory or poem written in a dream, and managed to reproduce it in real life. If, like me, they loose their idea of what is socially acceptable and 'brilliant', then there is no social censorship and therefore more creativity. I think it could potentially be very brilliant (or silly LOL).

----------


## Distressed_Mule

In a normal dream I had last night I rote a poem about getting older, I thought it was the most amazing thing that had ever been written.  When I woke I relised how bad it was, a bit of it was "You harvest the sugar very fast"   :Question:

----------


## Orione

How is that bad? 
Could be a great metaphore! (see Tori Amos' song Sugar  ::D: )

Sugar being the metaphore for sweet things, so maybe the poem says that you don't have to go after all the nice experiences so fast, because you still have a lot of life before you? 
Or to savour the sweet moments in life more, instead of quickly looking for the next one.
It could be a nice metaphore indeed!

Do you remember the rest of it?
(I love how you too thought it was the most brilliant poem ever in your dream  ::D:  That feeling alone is worth writing poetry in dreams for!)

----------


## Distressed_Mule

> _Originally posted by Orione_
> *How is that bad? 
> Could be a great metaphore! (see Tori Amos' song Sugar )*



I never thought of it that way, it could have been a cryptic message from my subconscious, if I could remember the rest I might be able to tell but my recall is going down in the last few days but I do remember something about a bridge.

----------

